# internet problem



## b4oba0 (Sep 30, 2006)

hey guys i'm having trouble with my internet....on my desktop i have a wireless connection setup but its really close to the router...practically next to it...so i also connected it directly to the router. however...when i turn on my computer for a long time...for some weird reason i would lose connection to the internet and i would need to restart my computer in order to reconnect to the internet. i have tried disabling the wireless internet connection and reparing the connection but it never works. can anyone help me on this?


----------



## PC eye (Sep 30, 2006)

If your system is the host pc you may need to use a Lan or other type of addin card for having a direct connection to the router. This is something you would to ask the ISP about. See if they have an alternative other then using the wireless since you are seeing problems with it being too close. The router itself is probably geared for wireless connection only.


----------



## Trizoy (Sep 30, 2006)

which router is it?

Try only using the wired connection, disable the wireless. AND update the firmware.


----------



## b4oba0 (Sep 30, 2006)

its a D-Link wireless router...when i disable the wireless internet connetion is still there...i'm ganna see if i lose it over time...thanx for ur help so far


----------



## Trizoy (Sep 30, 2006)

b4oba0 said:


> its a D-Link wireless router...when i disable the wireless internet connetion is still there...i'm ganna see if i lose it over time...thanx for ur help so far



Well yes, cause you have the ethernet cord cord plugged in.


----------



## b4oba0 (Oct 1, 2006)

i think its better now...THANX!


----------



## Trizoy (Oct 1, 2006)

have fun!


----------



## PC eye (Oct 1, 2006)

Trizoy said:


> have fun!


 
 Gee is that all? Have a great connection! yahoo!


----------



## b4oba0 (Oct 1, 2006)

hey actually...my connection went out last night...and this morning...its whenever i dont use the internet for a long time...its werid...i have a d-link airplus G router...so can someone help me? thanx..


----------



## PC eye (Oct 1, 2006)

Were you running any antivirus utilities when first installing the router? One common problem seen is the corruption of Winsock. You can grab a Winsock repair utility that will fit on a 3 1/2" floppy at http://www.spychecker.com/program/winsockxpfix.html


----------



## b4oba0 (Oct 2, 2006)

no...i first never actually installed the router...is that necessary? this isnt the main computer...so i didnt think it was necessary to install the router...


----------



## PC eye (Oct 2, 2006)

Other then the host a wireless router works by a wireless conection to the satelite systems sharing the same primary connection. When you mentioned the system being too close to the router itself that sounds as if the system is the host or the host is nearby in the immediate vicinity. The ISP is still the best source for information on a custom setup for hard wiring any system other then the host directly to the router.


----------



## b4oba0 (Oct 2, 2006)

ok so...my host computer is actually just a feet away from the current computer...and since they're both close to the router...i decided to connect them both with ethernet cord...anyways...now thats established...i just found out something interesting...you see when my computer loses connection it doesnt really lose the connection...i found that i can only go on certain websites...i found that of all the websites i go to...theres only two...this forum...and another chinese website...this is really bothering me now...because i can't seem to fix this...so if anyone can help me...


----------



## PC eye (Oct 2, 2006)

The fact that you connected both to the router directly is the problem you are seeing. You are cutting the bandwidth plus trying to split the same IP address. It just doesn't work. You would have to configure the same account on two systems and turn one off completely when using the other as the host. You may as well as move the connection back and forth between the two systems there.


----------



## b4oba0 (Oct 2, 2006)

but my xbox is also connected directly to the router...why is that not effected? and when i lose connection...my other computer isnt even turned on...its in hibernating mode...


----------



## Garyj881 (Oct 2, 2006)

Im almost certain that i know what youre problem is.

Go to start then run and type services.msc, should bring up the services screen.

Now scroll all the way to the bottom and find wireless zero configuration.

Right click it, go to properties then click ok then click stop, once stopped click on start up type and change to disabled.

Gary


----------



## b4oba0 (Oct 2, 2006)

can u explain why i need to do this? i've already done it...and thanx but a explaination would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Garyj881 (Oct 2, 2006)

b4oba0 said:


> can u explain why i need to do this? i've already done it...and thanx but a explaination would be greatly appreciated



From http://paininthetech.com/disable_wireless_zero_configuration_in_windows_xp 

If you are running a wireless card on Windows XP and have experienced problems maintaining a connection to your wireless router, I highly recommend that you disable the “Wireless Zero Configuration” service.

The Wireless Zero Configuration service allows your network card to automatically select and connect to preferred networks as they become available. On my home desktop computer with a Gigabyte 802.11g wireless card, I only ever want to be connected to one wireless network and thus have no need for a service that is automatically scanning for different wireless networks. I found that my wireless card would frequently (every 10 minutes or so) drop my wireless connection for just a moment, long enough to kill any connection-oriented applications (like FTP or AIM) and force me to reconnect.

By disabling this service, I noticed a huge improvement in the short “drops” of wireless connectivity. I can now have an active FTP, BitTorrent, or chat session running wirelessly and not worry about it being dropped.


----------



## b4oba0 (Oct 3, 2006)

i dont think thats the problem..because well....right now...my computer has lost its connection


----------



## PC eye (Oct 3, 2006)

You have your X-Box connected as well? You may be having a configuration type of conflict going on there. I did mention splitting the bandwidth down between the two systems. Now you mention having a third but different type of system directly connected to the router. It seems you would be better off simply moving the system away from the router and going back on wireless to see everything working again.


----------



## b4oba0 (Oct 3, 2006)

if i were to call someone...should i call the D-link or my isp?


----------



## PC eye (Oct 3, 2006)

Your ISP generally has a live if not email support tech dept. for troubleshooting different setups. You will need all account information ready since they will request that first when contacting them directly by phone. The operator will then transfer the call to the first tech available.

 By email you would still have to provide account information there. But you would have time to fully describe your connection dilemna being seen.Calling D-Link wouldn't help there since since you would see the same problem with a different brand with the same type of router. However looking over their online support and Faq section may provide a clue.


----------

